# Issues with Pre Mixed Emulsion! PLEASE READ!! HELP



## Tcobshea (Jun 21, 2015)

I used this pre mixed emulsion and I put good thin coats on it and this is what is happening? Makes no sense to me as I have degreased well, and this always works fine for me when i use diazo typehttp://s10.postimg.org/6cj7n4nrt/unnamed.jpg emulsion. Can anyone help me?


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

Tcobshea said:


> I used this pre mixed emulsion and I put good thin coats on it and this is what is happening? Makes no sense to me as I have degreased well, and this always works fine for me when i use diazo typehttp://s10.postimg.org/6cj7n4nrt/unnamed.jpg emulsion. Can anyone help me?


so what's falling off there? is that supposed to wash out and it's not, or you have halftones that are falling off that shouldn't? If you changed your emulsion, then your burn time might change too. In my experience pre-mixed(one part) emulsions have a higher solids content so they may need to burn longer. YMMV.


----------



## Tcobshea (Jun 21, 2015)

It literally is all washing out. No half tones, no image. And I'm just using a garden hose. Never have I had issues with two step emulsion. The burn time for my exposure unit with this emulsion is 55-65 secs. Tried 4 mins. Same issue.


----------



## Tcobshea (Jun 21, 2015)

artlife said:


> Tcobshea said:
> 
> 
> > I used this pre mixed emulsion and I put good thin coats on it and this is what is happening? Makes no sense to me as I have degreased well, and this always works fine for me when i use diazo typehttp://s10.postimg.org/6cj7n4nrt/unnamed.jpg emulsion. Can anyone help me?
> ...





Everything is falling out. Instead of rinsing out it is all just peeling away as I spray. I have never had this issue before with my previous emulsion. I did one for 55 seconds as stated by my exposure unit manual. Then I did one for 5 mins. Just to see if it was under exposed. Same issue. I degreased each screen with green stuff and scrubbed and rinsed well.


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

so what emulsion is this that you tried?


----------



## Tcobshea (Jun 21, 2015)

artlife said:


> so what emulsion is this that you tried?


Ryonet SVP.


----------



## xfuture (Oct 4, 2014)

I would try using DAWN dish washing liquid and a rough scrub brush. Have you tried a thicker coat?


----------

